# Drinking Water



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would save the salt free beef or turkey broth, freeze it in ice cube trays, and add half a cupful to his evening meal. You could offer it to him at other times, too. Having water bowls in all the rooms we sit in helps to ensure my dogs drink enough, too.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My girls 3 and 7 pounds drink about 3/4 to 1 cup of water a day between the 2 of them and they are laied back during the day. I know because I put the drops in the water for breath, one cap to 2 cups of water


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

I remember our vet telling me years ago when I had a miniature poodle having a medical issue (can't remember what it was called now) that a lot of the smaller poodles don't drink enough water. Like Cash, Alfie seems to drink less water than the other two larger dogs. So I always offer Alfie water from a Dixie cup when we go to bed...it's part of our bedtime ritual (yogurt, teeth brushed and his water). Also, like fjm, I have water dishes in a few rooms in our house.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Some dogs like gently moving water. Maybe look into a doggie fountain/bowl.

VQ


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

How much water your dog needs varies with weather and activity. Rule of thumb for water consumption (average) is 1/2 to 1 ounce of water per pound of body weight; 
This amount includes the moisture from foods too! You can check hydration by lifting the skin at the back of the neck and if it snaps back quickly they are ok.....it's much like checking a human by pinching our skin!

If a dog is badly dehydrated you will know it.....they will be very sick and gums will be sticky and dry and when you press on them with your finger the color is slow to return........But this is usually a dog that is very ill from vomiting, diarrhea, and high fever. That's when it is time to get to a VET!!!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

If you check with raw feeder groups you will find that raw fed dogs do drink a lot less water that kibble fed dogs because the moisture is in the raw food. Many people notice this when they switch to raw feeding. I know this doesn't help with Cash's BUN levels, but your vet did say it was nothing that she was worried about.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

When I want to increase water consumption, I just pour a little water in their kibbles, if they are fed kibbles. They will eat it anyways and probably will lick the water remaining to get all the flavor from the kibbles.

Also, canned food has a high water content, and you can even add more to it if you want.


----------

